# simple, plain, bog standard military



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well, that was a stunning debate about the best and ultimate dive watch, but I like plain and simple military style watches, such as this underated CWC quartz, with battery hatch, which I've always said I like, is VERY cheap, tough as old boots, and has a slightly better equivalent, probably( or more desirable), in the Precista, both on Roys site.

Thanks to Foggy, who's told me that mine shown, with the 0555, means it is indeed ex Royal Marine issue:-


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Agreed Griff - great watches with a decent quality ETA quarz movement. Can't really be beaten for value for money, IMHO.

Cheers

Foggy


----------

